# Awwwww ! Have You Heard This ?



## jaspreet (Jun 16, 2004)

Sat Sri Akal

I am new here.   

Yahoo is now providing an whopping 100MB storage space to store the emails !!!  Its amazing what competition does to market !!!

Enjoy Life !!!


----------



## avnit (Jun 17, 2004)

*google for 1gig but with catch*

Yo,

Yeah the competition is heating up.  [Yahoo] Response is in to Google planned 1gig free email account.  However the caveat is you sign away your privacy rights.

heard vaguely of spymac 1gig(free) and lycos 1 gig for $15 dollars, yahoo 1 gig to come

Google 1 gig workaround:
EFF guide to Gmail privacy 
EFF provides a quick and dirty technical work-around for protecting your privacy if you want to use Google's beta Gmail service 

While the media has largely focused on the fact that Gmail will scan the contents of your email messages in order to target ads, the more serious problem from a privacy perspective is Google's ability to link your Gmail account information with your Google web searches. By linking your complete Google search history - tagged with your name and personal details - to your email records, Google can create a highly nuanced picture of you as a reader and as a person. Such pictures present irresistible targets for government investigators, civil lawsuit plaintiffs, and even identity thieves. A single attack or disclosure could release deeply sensitive details about your life to the world without your knowledge or consent.


http://blogs.eff.org/deeplinks/archives/001425.php#001425


----------



## Amarpal (Jun 18, 2004)

Dear Khalsa Jee,

You know in future the really big things are going to be small. They will be the products created by convergence of micro-electronics, micro-biology and nenotechnology. What a new world it will be, can you imagine.

With love and Respect for all.

Amarpal


----------



## Arvind (Aug 6, 2004)

At the pace new products by emerging technologies are coming up, it wont be hard to believe if 'the really big things' appear within 100 years or lesser.


----------

